
Facebook objected to Australia's privacy landscape, internal documents reveal - lysp
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05-22/facebook-objected-to-australian-privacy-regulation-documents/11138406
======
lysp
Also:

[https://www.businessinsider.com.au/facebook-lobbied-
against-...](https://www.businessinsider.com.au/facebook-lobbied-against-
australian-privacy-regulations-flying-in-the-face-of-mark-zuckerbergs-pr-
push-2019-5)

> Facebook has been trying hard to calm the world’s nerves about privacy
> concerns, with founder and CEO Mark Zuckerberg even penning a wordy
> statement outlining his “privacy-focused vision”.

> But a report published by the ABC has thrown cold water over the social
> giant’s public relations campaign on privacy, alleging that Facebook
> officials in Australia took steps to lobby against plans of the then-Labor
> federal government to expand privacy protections.

> The report brings to light leaked internal emails published on GitHub, a
> Microsoft-owned software development platform, which suggest that in 2012
> local Facebook employees met with former US Ambassador to Australian Jeffrey
> Bleich to raise concerns with Australia’s approach to privacy regulation.

> The documents, which are marked “highly confidential” and have been seen by
> Business Insider Australia, also suggest Bleich was critical of the
> Australian government and offered to amplify Facebook’s concerns with
> relevant policymakers.

